# Furacão LESLIE (Atlântico 2012 #AL12)



## Vince (30 Ago 2012 às 20:25)

> ...TROPICAL STORM LESLIE FORMS...
> 
> DATA FROM NOAA BUOY 41041 AND SATELLITE IMAGES SHOW THAT TROPICAL
> DEPRESSION TWELVE HAS BECOME A TROPICAL STORM.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED
> ...


----------



## LMCG (31 Ago 2012 às 00:12)

Será que este pode dar a volta para os Açores?


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 00:24)

Não é impossível. Mas ainda é muito cedo para perceber isso, acho eu. Deixa que alguém mais entendido apareça por cá :P


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2012 às 00:59)

Então pessoal agora acham que agora vão todos para os Açores?? 

A passagem de sistemas tropicais nos Açores não se pode dizer que seja raríssima, mas não ocorre todos os anos. A passagem de mais do que um sistema no mesmo ano obviamente é ainda mais rara, mas também já ocorreu no passado.

Vamos acompanhar este e os outros sistemas activos neste momento no Atlântico com calma e seriedade e com o passar dos dias veremos se podem ou não dirigir-se para Portugal Insular ou Continental.


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 01:11)

Realmente, acho que agora o que vai nas mentes é que todos os que aparecem no atlântico vêm cá ter :P (incluo a minha mente no grupo lol)


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 10:24)

A Tempestade tropical Leslie está mais incerta que o Kirk, ainda há bastante variação nos modelos, se se intensificar muito o mais provável é curvar mais rápido e seguir a parte direita do cone do NHC (leste), e se tiver problemas na intensificação é provável que tenda a ir mais para oeste. De qualquer forma a incerteza não parece para já implicar com os Açores por exemplo, mas mais com as Bermudas ou mesmo eventualmente ir ainda mais para oeste das bermudas eventualmente afectando o Canada como tem por exemplo o ECMWF, embora este modelo ande a subestimar bastante os ciclones nos primeiros dias e mantendo os sistemas fracos ao início pode ter este erro de ir tão para oeste.


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 11:27)

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/foreca...!2012083012!!/

Se colocarem 240 (domingo, 9 de Setembro), no mapa, perto de Boston, é a nossa Leslie?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 11:52)

FranciscoSR disse:


> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/foreca...!2012083012!!/
> 
> Se colocarem 240 (domingo, 9 de Setembro), no mapa, perto de Boston, é a nossa Leslie?



É a Leslie mas na imagem não seria bem em Boston mas mais na Nova Escócia, Canadá.






Mas como referi acima, isso seria o cenário mais a oeste, duma Leslie provavelmente a ter problemas nos próximos 3 ,4, 5 dias em intensificar-se, se pelo contrário se intensificar bastante neste prazo penso que a tendência seria virar mais cedo e tender para o lado direito do cone do NHC.


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 12:19)

E virando mais cedo para a direita do cone do NHC, o perigo vai para onde?


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 16:50)

FranciscoSR disse:


> E virando mais cedo para a direita do cone do NHC, o perigo vai para onde?



Se te referes aos Açores, nestes dias mais próximos que vivemos temos o anticiclone estendido em crista dos Açores à França, que se reflecte em todos os níveis (altos e baixos). Isso em relação aos Açores funciona como "escudo", seja o sistema fraco (dirigido pelo fluxo em níveis baixos) ou forte (dirigido pelo fluxo em níveis altos) tende a desviar-se dos Açores em qualquer cenário, pelo menos até aos 3 dias nenhum sistema tropical consegue contrariar aquele fluxo anticiclonico. 

A 60 horas, fluxo aos 500hpa, 850hpa e superfície:






O próprio cavado a noroeste também está bem marcado na vertical da atmosfera, daí haver tanto consenso nos modelos com o Furacão Kirk por exemplo.

Na Leslie está um pouco mais incerto, pois pode andar a "patinar" uns tempos mais a sul e depois a sinóptica a 5 ou 6 dias entretanto já mudar um pouco e baralhar as previsões a mais do que 5 dias conforme se intensifique ou não. É aguardar mais algum tempo, mas para já acho que as maiores dúvidas tem mais a preocupar as Bermudas e menos os Açores.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2012 às 17:09)

Vince disse:


> Se te referes aos Açores, nestes dias mais próximos que vivemos temos o anticiclone estendido em crista dos Açores à França, que se reflecte em todos os níveis (altos e baixos). Isso em relação aos Açores funciona como "escudo", seja o sistema fraco (dirigido pelo fluxo em níveis baixos) ou forte (dirigido pelo fluxo em níveis altos) tende a desviar-se dos Açores em qualquer cenário, pelo menos até aos 3 dias nenhum sistema tropical consegue contrariar aquele fluxo anticiclonico.
> 
> A 60 horas, fluxo aos 500hpa, 850hpa e superfície:
> 
> ...



E em relação á Cut off posicionada a SW das ilhas? Se ela predurar , embora que instavel, ora intensifica-se ora não, poderá tambem ser um factor importante no seu trajecto penso eu!


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2012 às 17:26)

]ToRnAdO[;338798 disse:
			
		

> E em relação á Cut off posicionada a SW das ilhas? Se ela predurar , embora que instavel, ora intensifica-se ora não, poderá tambem ser um factor importante no seu trajecto penso eu!



No caso do Kirk teria se não se desse o caso dele estar encostado bastante a oeste fora do fluxo desta, e a cutoff está para acabar em breve dando lugar a um anticiclone mais marcado em altura, e para a Leslie ainda faltam muitos dias para ver como será depois.... daí a incerteza das coisas a mais do que uns 5 dias, tanto pode acabar na costa leste norte americana como algures a oeste dos Açores, mas o NHC costuma fazer um bom trabalho nos cones, embora claro, estes vão evoluindo ao longo dos dias.

Dá para ver bem essas coisas nas animação de vapor de água:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html


----------



## FranciscoSR (31 Ago 2012 às 22:58)

Cada vez mais estou a gostar de Meteorologia. Bem bom que passou cá o Gordon! (apenas um aspecto positivo lol) Fez com que eu descobrisse este fórum...
Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2012 às 18:55)

Como estava previsto o LESLIE fortaleceu-se nas ultimas horas e tornou-se o sexto furacão da época: 



> 00
> WTNT62 KNHC 051752
> TCUAT2
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowy (5 Set 2012 às 19:16)

Segundo as previsões, parece que o furacão Leslie dirige-se direitinho para as Bermudas...


----------



## ThaDevilGirl (6 Set 2012 às 06:01)

Ainda bem que nao trabalho no principio da proxima semana... Leslie vai deixar muito trabalho para nos, Canadianos. Varios modelos fazem fassar o centro da tempestade ao este da Nova Escocia (Nova Scotia) e directamente sobre Terra Nova (New Foundland). 







Mas eu estive a ver o GEM GLOBAL, o modelo canadiano, e fazem-no passar mais no interior. Isto quer dicer que o Quebeque e New Brunswick serao tambem afectados por chuva e vento.

Nao creio que o modelo canadiano tenha razao porque ainda no principio de esta semana o GLOBAL tem a tendencia de fazer explodir depressoes e empurrar-las mais para o interior do continento.

EDIT: Aqui estao imagens do modelo canadiano. De Segunda 00z até Terça 00z

http://www.meteo.gc.ca/data/model_forecast/134_100.gif

http://www.meteo.gc.ca/data/model_forecast/135_100.gif

http://www.meteo.gc.ca/data/model_forecast/136_100.gif


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2012 às 10:51)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....315352843095.149796.560823095&type=1&theater


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2012 às 20:48)

> Newfoundland‎ deverá ser atingida;
> Possível enfraquecimento de quarta para quinta.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Set 2012 às 12:53)

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/nnD33.jpg[/IMG]



> A Tropical Strom Warning has been issued by the Bermuda Weather Service for that island. Tropical Storm Leslie is centered this Saturday morning about 325 miles south-southeast of Bermuda, moving toward the north at 5 mph. This general direction, with a gradual increase in forward speed, is expected through Sunday, before turning north-northeast Sunday Night. The center of Leslie is expected to pass east of Bermuda on Sunday wth tropical storm conditions arriving there by early Sunday. Maximum sustained winds are 65 mph, but Leslie could regain hurricane strength over the weekend.
> Elsewhere, Hurricane Michael is still a Category Two hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale, with maximum sustained winds of 100 mph. It's centered over the open waters of the Atlantic about 925 miles west-southwest of the Azores. A slow northwest motion and a gradual weakening is expected through the weekend. Michael is not a threat to land.
> Get the latest on both tropical cyclones, including graphics, on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov




*Alerta lançado para a Bermuda*​

*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2012 às 12:59)

*Atualização*​


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2012 às 13:12)

> Tropical storm-force wind gusts are occurring over Bermuda on this Sunday morning. Tropical Storm Leslie is centered about 170 miles southeast of Bermuda, moving north at 9 mph. Leslie should pick up some forward speed today, then turn more toward the north-northeast tonight or Monday. On that track, the center will pass east of Bermuda later today. Tropical storm conditions will continue over Bermuda today, with 2 to 4 inches of rain expected as well. A Tropical Storm Warning continues for the island. Maximum sustained winds are 65 mph, and Leslie could still regain hurricane strength during the next day or so.
> Meanwhile, Hurricane Michael has changed little in strength, still a Category Two hurricane on the Saffi-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale with 100 mph winds. It's centered over the open waters of the Atlantic Ocean about 925 miles west-southwest of the Azores. Gradual weakening is expected as it turns west today, then back toward the northwest on Monday. Michael is not a threat to land.
> Get the latest on these two tropical cyclones, including graphics, by visiting the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov



Atualização​

*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 10:53)

*Atualização*​


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 12:18)

> Tropical Storm Leslie is heading for Newfoundland. Environment Canada has issued a Hurricane Watch for southeastern Newfoundland from Stones Cove to Charlottetown, and a Tropical Storm Watch from Indian Harbour to Stones Cove and from Fogo Islands to Charlottetown.
> The center of Leslie is located about 870 miles south-southwest of Cape Race, Newfoundland, moving toward the north-northeast. The forecast track brings the center of the storm over southeastern Newfoundland on Tuesday morning.
> Maximum sustained winds are 60 mph. Some strengthening is possible, and Leslie could be near hurricane strength as it approaches Newfoundland. It's also expected to begin a transformation to an extratropical or frontal cyclone as it approaches the Canadian Maritimes.
> Meanwhile, Hurricane Michael has weakened a little more this morning. Maximum sustained winds are 80 mph, a Category One hurricane on the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale. More weakening is forecast, and Michael could become a tropical storm by tonight. It's centered more than a 1000 miles west of the Azores, moving toward the west. A turn toward the northwest is expected by tonight. It is not a threat to land.
> Get the latest on these two tropical cyclones on the NOAA NHC website at www.hurricanes.gov



Atualização​

*Fonte: Facebook NOAA NWS National Hurricane Center*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 23:42)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2012 às 15:58)

O "ex-Furacão" Leslie é agora um ciclone pós-tropical.



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 111439
> TCPAT2
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 16:55)

Como o Duarte Sousa referiu o Leslie já é um "ex-furacão".


----------

